# Lightroom - "Flag as Pick"



## prodigy2k7

How do I like, only view my "Flag as Pick" pictures in lightroom? I can flag them, but what else can I do with them? Any links or can someone tell me? thx


----------



## kundalini

If you are only trying to view the flagged images, get in the Library Module.  Click the Library menu at the top and then click Enable Filters.


----------



## prodigy2k7

Thanks! got it


----------



## notelliot

even in the develop module, right above the film strip (thumbnails at the bottom of the program) you can click options to show 'flagged' 'unflagged' 'rejected' or 'any flag' status. such a useful little quirk, I use it heavily.


----------



## Josh66

notelliot said:


> even in the develop module, right above the film strip (thumbnails at the bottom of the program) you can click options to show 'flagged' 'unflagged' 'rejected' or 'any flag' status. such a useful little quirk, I use it heavily.



Yup, I use that a ton too.  I quickly go through and flag the ones I like, show only the flagged ones, then weed it down more by assigning star ratings.  Then show only 3 stars or greater, or something like that.


----------

